# Lola



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

Last year, in a haze of post-college loneliness, I was finding myself really wanting a cat. Since I still lived with my parents, however, it simply wouldn't be an option...let alone inside. Lola showed up by chance, she was persistent and how could you say no to such a beautiful gray kitty?

Only a couple months later, she gave us beautiful kittens, the loves of my life! Unfortunately, she changed quite a bit after becoming a mother, becoming distant and often spending most of the day/night roaming and hunting instead. When leaving last night, I discovered that her roaming had finally gotten the best of her. It wasn't a surprise, I suppose, but she had always been so smart and I didn't imagine that it would be this soon...

Thank you Lola for bringing kitty love back into my life, and whenever I hear that Kinks song that we named you after, I'll think of you


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. At least you have her gift of her kittens to help you remember her. Sending warm fuzzy hugs and positive energy your way.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

May you find peace and continue to feel her love.


----------

